# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Migration APEX4 vers APEX5 et Oracle10XE vers Oracle11XE

## pcouas

Bonjour

La Migration APEX4 vers APEX5 et Oracle10XE vers Oracle11XE sous LINUX semble compliqu ? Auriez vous un Tutorial ?

Merci
Phil

----------

